# Curled Tail... Is it normal?



## IsabellaBaby

I bought a GSD puppy from a breeder and I've noticed the tip of her tail curls over and for as long as I've had her its never been straight. Im just wondering if she will grow out of it or not? She's about 5 months old.


----------



## MrsWoodcock

IsabellaBaby said:


> I bought a GSD puppy from a breeder and I've noticed the tip of her tail curls over and for as long as I've had her its never been straight. Im just wondering if she will grow out of it or not? She's about 5 months old.


Do you have a picture?


----------



## IsabellaBaby

http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc469/fuego18/isabella.jpg heres a picture


----------



## atravis

Its a fault, but nothing serious or even uncommon in the breed.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Is it always THAT curled?
There doesn't look like there's anything wrong with it... I think it's to keep it off the ground as they walk


----------



## IsabellaBaby

its always curled that tight in fact she gets caught on things and it doesnt uncurl it will just drag whatever it has like chirstmas tree ornaments.


----------



## Dejavu

IsabellaBaby said:


> its always curled that tight in fact she gets caught on things and it doesnt uncurl it will just drag whatever it has like chirstmas tree ornaments.


LOL! :laugh:
I just pictured that, how cute, hehe!

She's a very pretty girl with a very curly tail!


----------



## cassadee7

I had a cat with a tail like that, but it had a sort of "kink" right at the bend. She was a stray so we thought it was an injury, but (she was pregnant, we got her spayed after she had them) one of her kittens was born with the same type of bent tail. Maybe just genetic?


----------



## IsabellaBaby

There's an ornament with bells in it that she got it caught on it was so funny cause it confused her.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Do you have a picture of her standing/walking with her tail up and curled? (BTW, she's really a nice looking dog)

They can be born like this http://www.petcaregt.com/dogcare/dogtail.html


----------



## Dejavu

IsabellaBaby said:


> There's an ornament with bells in it that she got it caught on it was so funny cause it confused her.


Aww, poor girl. But I would've love to see that, haha!


----------



## KLCecil

It will not go away; it will stay the same or get even curlier. If they have it at 8 weeks it is very unlikely that it will go away as it does in some breeds.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

It's also possible she could have broken it when she was little. I've seen that before.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Its normal, just a fault. My female GSD also has a curly tail, I think it adds to her personality.

Here is my girl:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Yes the curly tail that Jessie shows is a fault and not uncommon. It looked to me that yours had a crook or curl towards the end which is why I mentioned a possible break. Your pic is a sitting down shot so it's hard to tell exactly where the curl is.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

I just have to say, she is REALLY cute!!


----------



## PaddyD

Our first dog was a non-GSD with a curly tail. We swore we would never again get a dog whose a$$hole we would be looking at for 13 years.


----------



## Lesley1905

PaddyD said:


> Our first dog was a non-GSD with a curly tail. We swore we would never again get a dog whose a$$hole we would be looking at for 13 years.


Lol! You would have hated my husbands last dog...it was disgusting!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

PaddyD said:


> Our first dog was a non-GSD with a curly tail. We swore we would never again get a dog whose a$$hole we would be looking at for 13 years.


Well, for one thing, her butt is the last thing I want to look at, and its very clean. I don't touch it either. It doesn't bother me one bit.No one is forcing me to look at it either, and its not up 24/7.


----------



## IsabellaBaby

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Its normal, just a fault. My female GSD also has a curly tail, I think it adds to her personality.
> 
> Here is my girl:




My dog's tail doesn't curl over her back its straight but curls at the bottom of it... I would get a pic of her standing but I can never get her to move away from me long enough to take a picture lol


----------



## Dr89

IsabellaBaby said:


> My dog's tail doesn't curl over her back its straight but curls at the bottom of it... I would get a pic of her standing but I can never get her to move away from me long enough to take a picture lol


Take it while she's eating


----------



## horsegirl

the curl at the end is indeed a fault , The fact that it does not curl over the back is huge, a gsd's tail is supposed to be like a sword. My new show bitch has a slight curl at the end , she carries her tail low and has a good croup so her overall picture is nice. your little one is sure cute.


----------



## cliffson1

Not normal, but is genetic unless tail was broken when puppy.


----------



## KLCecil

PaddyD said:


> Our first dog was a non-GSD with a curly tail. We swore we would never again get a dog whose a$$hole we would be looking at for 13 years.


LOL I have to agree


----------



## KLCecil

horsegirl said:


> the curl at the end is indeed a fault , The fact that it does not curl over the back is huge, a gsd's tail is supposed to be like a sword. My new show bitch has a slight curl at the end , she carries her tail low and has a good croup so her overall picture is nice. your little one is sure cute.


One of the key factors in picking my girl was her tail, it's perfect to standard and at 7 months old it's still perfect. 
Tails bothers me if they are not correct, I have no idea why, just a little OCD I guess lol. 
I hate seeing huskys with a curled tail because they are not suppose to but so many do.


----------



## onyx'girl

Onyx and Kacie both have a curl at the end of their tails,though they can hold them straight too.
They are both purebred but now well bred...both have long tails. Now and then Onyx will carry her tail high over her back, but it isn't husky like.
This is Onyx and her brother both have a curl at the end:
























Onyx holding it straight:








Kacie's curly tail:


----------



## horsegirl

I agree it is so distracting , my male has a perfect sword tail , my little bitch's tail is not really a curl it just tips to the side at the end sometimes. I think the length has something to do with it ??? heads and tails are my OCD , I cannot stand a bitchy male head. I show american bred dogs and see way too many feminineness in the males. oh and light eyes bug me big time too -- 


oops in reply to "KLCecil"


----------



## horsegirl

louie .. you can kindof see his tail ....


----------



## MaggieRoseLee




----------



## Good_Karma

So how much curl is too much? Is this excessive curl?
Relaxed:









Excited:


----------



## onyx'girl

I think it is normal. A kink is one thing, a questionmark curl is another, a gay tail is normal, and a over the back curl is just plain odd for a purebred GSD. Like horsegirl posted, the length probably causes dogs to curl them, so they don't touch the ground.


----------



## PupperLove

horsegirl said:


> I agree it is so distracting , my male has a perfect sword tail , my little bitch's tail is not really a curl it just tips to the side at the end sometimes. I think the length has something to do with it ??? heads and tails are my OCD , *I cannot stand a bitchy male head.* I show american bred dogs and see way too many feminineness in the males. oh and light eyes bug me big time too --
> 
> 
> oops in reply to "KLCecil"


LOL! Heads here, too. I can't deal with the extremley short almost sleek coat either. Ok sorry- way off topic! Just had to laugh at that!!


----------



## horsegirl

MaggieRoseLee said:


>


how the heck did you fix the picture .... tanks I am so computer dumb!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Molly's tail does go straight from time to time.


















Well is like bent.

Her tail basically curls or bends from the middle of her tail to the end tip. She is just a poorly bred GSD, if she were a well bred one I think her tail would be normal.


----------



## horsegirl

her tail does not seem abnormal , most GSD (that I have had experience with) do tend to lift thier tail when excited , hers is not an actual curl , her tail looks good


----------



## Deuce

The more research I do, the more common it sounds. Deuce's tail curls at the end...he curls it because his tail is so long. LOL.


----------



## DharmasMom

That is interesting to know. There is a gsd at the dog park that has a tail that curls over her back. I could've sworn she was mixed despite the parents saying she was pure bred. Guess that shows me. I had know idea it was a fault. The dog is cute,just kinda odd looking.


----------



## Deuce

Here's an updated pictures of my boy, Deuce.... he curls his tail like I stated above because it's longer than normal. I still love him


----------



## BubbaBearsMomma58

IsabellaBaby said:


> I bought a GSD puppy from a breeder and I've noticed the tip of her tail curls over and for as long as I've had her its never been straight. Im just wondering if she will grow out of it or not? She's about 5 months old.


Our baby Daisy has a beautiful curly tail. She was one of 14 fur babies full blooded Ukrainian German Shepherd fur babies. She is unique. Beautiful an sweet. Baby Dasiey is 2 an her tail is what makes her different. She stands so proud of her curly tail


----------

